# 1951 Phantom?



## Phantom Lover (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been looking to acquire my first vintage Schwinn.  I really want a Phantom.  Found this on eBay.  Is it a legit Phantom?  Any way to tell?  And what's up with the shifter on the top tube?  $3400 seems a bit much?!?!?  What would be a fair price for this nice restore?  Thanks for your insight!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14068161643...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1067


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldn't pay anywhere close to that much for this bike. It has some glaring problems, but also some pluses. 

All in all, $3400 is WAY too much. Back away and keep looking if you have that much to spend.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 12, 2012)

Kind of along the same line of thinking that Larmo expressed, the price is very high for a "custom," not a restoration. As a point of reference only and because the bikes are similar, I have a few pics of a semi-restoration of a Phantom to give you a better idea of value. The bike I pictured is for sale locally for 1200 and might part out for a little more. The main pluses on the ebay bike are the front drum and nicer seat. The negatives are the paint, (and should have chrome fenders) and the many non original parts including hardware. Otherwise, the ebay bike is ok for a fun cruiser and if you really like it, I would make an offer or keep looking


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I, too, went hunting for a Phantom when I first started collecting. I now have four and all are original bikes. The most I gave for any of them was $1400 for a dead original '54 Black Phantom of which I am the third owner and even got the original warranty card with it. Be patient there are plenty of nice Phantoms out there for way under that money. v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Phantom quest*

I will be doing waht I do best today, time permitting, with listing some Phantoms that I find on CL lists throughout the country.

For those that are working these deals....sorry in advance but, I'm on a mission.

Here is one that is way over priced and wouldn't even consider but, here a bike that is on the wrong end of the price scale...just saying

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/2794235267.html

Here is another that the seller is warnig that "do your research on the values as these are not cheap"

http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2815223080.html

Good luck on your quest
JD


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, if I had known they were so valuable, I would've bought the one on my local CL for $200 lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2012)

My advice on a Phantom i sto buy a complete original. You don't want to chase parts for one of these even though there are a ton of repo parts out there. I would not buy a restored Phantom because it could have started as any heavyweigh cantilever model. v/r Shawn


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 13, 2012)

*keep lookin'*

My 2.5Cents...
     Find an original rider for around $500-$900!  And then ride it!
-BATM!


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 13, 2012)

The eBay bike from the initial post is a B6. Similar to Phantom, about equally desirable, depending on who you ask.  $3400 is a pie in the sky price, especially for a resto without documentation.  I didn't do more than glance at it, but something like $1200 would be a more reasonable price, and even that might be generous.

Your money is better spent elsewhere.  Do some more research and ask more questions.  Don't worry, there's plenty of time to become a crazed bike collector yet.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 13, 2012)

*Be Patient*



jd56 said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/2794235267.html
> 
> JD




Take your time.

I have 2 completely Original Phantoms that I bought locally.  

A C8+ 1952 Green Phantom on Craigslist and a C9+ 1950 Black Phantom at an estate auction.  Both were original owner bikes and were very reasonable compared to the repop/restored originals that are up for sale all of the time.

If that guy gets anywhere near $4995 for that restored mess of Phantom. I'll be really happy.  My original would have to be worth at least $10K


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2012)

*Here's One*



Phantom Lover said:


> I've been looking to acquire my first vintage Schwinn.  I really want a Phantom.  Found this on eBay.  Is it a legit Phantom?  Any way to tell?  And what's up with the shifter on the top tube?  $3400 seems a bit much?!?!?  What would be a fair price for this nice restore?  Thanks for your insight!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14068161643...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1067




Here is one to consider
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/2794610079.html


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 14, 2012)

*Think twice*

Hey Phantom Lover. There are suckers born everyday. Do your research. Don't be a sucker. PS I learned the hard way myself. I have a original 1952 Black Phantom. Took me 6 months to find a original on craiglist.  Good Luck. Paul


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 14, 2012)

*No!!!*



Balloontyre said:


> Here is one to consider
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/2794610079.html




Paint is everything on a original. I would by that for parts only.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 14, 2012)

BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> My 2.5Cents...
> Find an original rider for around $500-$900!  And then ride it!
> -BATM!




Amen, brother.  Nothing wrong with riding a Phantom with charecter.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 15, 2012)

*Thanks for helping*



cyberpaull said:


> Paint is everything on a original. I would by that for parts only.




I dont know much about these bikes, except they are everywhere in all kinds of frankenstein configurations.  Just saw an add that seemed a bargain compared to the ebay listing.
Thanks for keepin it straight, and keeping a fellow from wasting his cash.


----------

